# How long is sex supposed to last?



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

Pick up a book on tantra.
There are also toys for men to train them in longevity.
All I can tell you is women will have you last as long as possible.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> His GF got off too fast? :shocked: I was not aware there was such an issue.


It's an issue. It pissed me off, no end.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kynx said:


> It's an issue. It pissed me off, no end.


Well, a guy yeah... A female can do it multiple times. If a females quits after one :shocked:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Well, a guy yeah... A female can do it multiple times. If a females quits after one :shocked:


Edging is where it's at.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Well, a guy yeah... A female can do it multiple times. If a females quits after one :shocked:


And I often quit after one. 

Firstly, the first is the best 99% of the time and secondly, I have things to do


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

sexist bullshit, I can go more than once


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kynx said:


> Edging is where it's at.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kynx said:


> And I often quit after one.
> 
> Firstly, the first is the best 99% of the time and secondly, I have things to do


We are on different planes *grins and shrugs* I usually never have just one and all are just as intense as the first.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> We are on different planes *grins and shrugs* I usually never have just one and all are just as intense as the first.


:shocked: 

How do you ever have time to post on PerC? 

:laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kynx said:


> :shocked:
> 
> How do you ever have time to post on PerC?
> 
> :laughing:


I have been practicing abstinence..... When it is just me ... One or two will suffice. It does not take long as I know how to get me off and I get off quickly anyway h: When I go MIA ~ you will know I am getting fucked properly. *smirks*


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> If a females quits after one :shocked:


Yeah, my GF does THAT. Most times.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Yeah, my GF does THAT. Most times.


I am truly shocked, I had no idea it is common with females. I knew men. I am learning something new everyday.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

pwowq said:


> Yeah, my GF does THAT. Most times.


That's not necessarily a bad thing. 
I like to orgasm so intensely that I can't stand to be touched afterwards. 
What's wrong with doing it right the first time?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Kynx said:


> That's not necessarily a bad thing.
> I like to orgasm so intensely that I can't stand to be touched afterwards.
> What's wrong with doing it right the first time?


(I'm shitpoasting.  ) 
It's great. She can control it fairly good. It's rare the orgasms cums "by surprise". Her orgasms is as intense as yours, probably. Very sore.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@Hexigoon - You should aim for 15-25 minutes. Most women can orgasm at least twice within that timeframe and many more times if you're skilled. You can aim for longer but the vast majority of women become bored if you pass the 30 minute mark.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

And here I was always thinking that sex ends after the guy orgasms. Yes as far as equality is concerned it is very unfair, which is why a true gentlemen lives and dies by his "ladies first" mentality.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Until the female melts him with her highly acidic saliva and then feasts upon him.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

A billion years.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> A billion years.


That seems a little demanding. I hope the woman is fine with the ocassional tea break every million years or so.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I'd say around 40min (counting foreplay). With the men I've been that's the usual time frame, lol. This way we can both get pleasure and it's not too quick.


----------

